# How you can draw an angled sink cabinet in eCabinets



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is a quick video where I show you how I drew an angled sink base cabinet in eCabinets. And be sure to watch because I have a new trick that I just found.

https://youtu.be/fcsRr8skKOo


----------

